# Aquatic Shrimp Price too high



## g3omanser (Dec 29, 2009)

Why are aquatic shrimps so high?? i just called my LFS and they said a cherry shrimp was $4.00US!! WHAT'S UP WITH THAT??


----------



## aquatic_clay (Aug 17, 2009)

I think it's because of high demand since shrimp are so popular right now and they know that people are willing pay that much for them. Same reason that discus are so high, even though they are NOT the hardest fish to breed in an aquarium setting.

I got my cherries for $3 at a LFS I could have got them waaaaaay cheaper online but would have had to pay a huge shipping cost.


----------



## GlitcH (Aug 21, 2006)

Don't knock your LFS.......they gotta pay insane overhead.
Just don't buy the stuff there unless you are in a jam.
Let the uneducated keep them in business for when you really need them 

Aquatic_clay.......huge shipping on cherries?
That musta been a quote from an online store who also has a brick and mortar. Buy from one of us here in the forsale section. I was charging only 6 bucks to ship up to 40 or so shrimp.


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

Epicfish? Has cherry shrimps at 1.00 each.
I bought 20 from him for $20.00, and it included the cost of shipping.

This was during the summer.

I now have 200+ in three tanks.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Gordonrichards said:


> Epicfish? Has cherry shrimps at 1.00 each.
> I bought 20 from him for $20.00, and it included the cost of shipping.
> 
> This was during the summer.
> ...


Me too.

Got 10 in late fall and now have about 100.


----------



## DarrylR (Dec 5, 2007)

g3omanser said:


> Why are aquatic shrimps so high?? i just called my LFS and they said a cherry shrimp was $4.00US!! WHAT'S UP WITH THAT??


Check a lot of the fish forums sales threads, a lot of sellers are selling shrimp close to $0.50+.

Cherries around $1
Yellows around $2
Snowballs around $1
Crystals depending on grad from $1+
Dark Greens $3
Amanos $2
Bamboo $10


----------



## dunderman (Oct 2, 2009)

I found a very cheap way to get lots and lots of shrimp. My LFS keeps the shrimp in the plant tanks. Every time I buy plants there I find that they are covered with tiny shrimp instead of snails. I currently have several dozen cherry reds and amanos that I didn't pay a dime for.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

dunderman said:


> I found a very cheap way to get lots and lots of shrimp. My LFS keeps the shrimp in the plant tanks. Every time I buy plants there I find that they are covered with tiny shrimp instead of snails. I currently have several dozen cherry reds and amanos that I didn't pay a dime for.


I want to shop there!:-\"


----------



## shark1505 (Jan 24, 2010)

Anyone selling shrimp, preferably amano or CRS on this site? My LFS is just too high priced...


----------



## James He (Aug 24, 2009)

shark1505 said:


> Anyone selling shrimp, preferably amano or CRS on this site? My LFS is just too high priced...


Feiyang got some very nice CRS, you can ask him.
Our LFS has Amano about 1.29 each. I think is very fair price. Where do you live?

James


----------



## alan j t (Oct 22, 2008)

i think there a buck at capital aqurium in sac


----------



## Dryn (Sep 6, 2007)

My LFS sells cherries for 5.99. They culture them in a tank in the back. I trade plants with the store quite often and occasionally I'm able to trade for a net full of shrimplets. I scored about thirty the last trip. I'd check and see if the LFS would trade for some of your excess plants.


----------



## nhung (Aug 3, 2009)

How do you get the shrimp to breed? I have 5 cherry shrimps in a 10 gallons with 6 platties since mid October. All the shrimps have grown to about an inch long, but no shrimplet. I do not know what they eat! I tried to feed them the Hikari sinking wafer, but the platties always eat them before the shrimp can get to it.


----------



## Dryn (Sep 6, 2007)

Cherry shrimp breed once they are mature (they turn completely red). You need a male and a female (females are bigger and fatter). You will see eggs under the females tails once the breed (called being berried). The baby shrimps are tiny reproductions of the adult shrimp (think the size of a period) and take a month or two to reach the size where they won't be seen as a snack by other shrimp. However, I would think a platty would eat a fairly large shrimp (1/4") so I would remove any pregnant shrimp to a breeder box with moss to protect the babies or you will never see any.


----------



## nhung (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks for the description Dryn. How do I keep the platties from eating the waffer before the shrimp get a chance?


----------



## NatalieT (Mar 20, 2007)

nhung said:


> Thanks for the description Dryn. How do I keep the platties from eating the waffer before the shrimp get a chance?


Maybe put it in after you turn out the lights? The platties seem to sleep at night, and I think I've seen my shrimp moving around in the dark.

Or break it in several pieces, so the shrimp have a chance at one piece while the platties work on others?

Or put in so many wafers the platties get full? (This could potentially cause trouble, of course, because it's definitely overfeeding.)

Or drop the wafer in just as you start feeding the platties their normal food, so they're distracted from the wafer?

Or make some kind of a "cage" that shrimp can get in but platties can't, and put the wafer in it? (I'm thinking of something like a plastic water bottle with a bunch of shrimp-sized holes cut in the sides.)

Or get a tank divider, and make separate sections for the platties and the shrimp (say, 1/3 for the shrimp and the rest for the platties.) Then the shrimp can eat and breed in peace-- although I know from personal experience that baby cherry shrimp can go through a typical mesh divider that you buy in a pet store. However, many of the baby shrimp will choose to stay on their own side where they're safe from the platties.

Or, of course, you could get an entire other tank for the shrimp (only recommended if you want another tank anyway and just need a good excuse!)


----------



## Bettatail (Jan 14, 2009)

your LFS probably got those RCS under 0.05 cents each as bulk order.
but they have to sell them for $4 each, that is how the bussiness work.
do a research on the fish whole sell price from importers, you will be surprise.


----------



## edwardn (Nov 8, 2008)

Hej, come and visit Central Florida!!! 

On you way back home, drop in to see me and I will sell you 500 RCS for $200...


----------



## Alexpatrascu (Feb 9, 2010)

The LFS in my area(Montreal, CA) sells them for 2.99 each but I found a guy that sells 100 RCS for 35$(shipping included) !!!!

PS: would a 15 gal be enough for them ?!?


----------



## Cichlid Junkie (Mar 25, 2005)

Just make sure you have enough plants in tank to help off set the bio load and you should be fine.


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

DarrylR said:


> Check a lot of the fish forums sales threads, a lot of sellers are selling shrimp close to $0.50+.
> 
> Cherries around $1
> Yellows around $2
> ...


Wish I could find Snowballs that darn cheap! Dark Green aren't too hard to find around that price, neither are C grade Crystals (in my area for those). Yellows are about right IF you can find them.


----------



## tighidden (Jan 16, 2010)

go to aquabid.com they have great prices on stuff its like ebay but for aquarium owners! I've only bought one thing there and that was an order of 17 RCS and they came in winter in great condition with free shipping! So I have had only good experiences with it thus far.


----------

